
SnailTrail: Critical Paths for Online Analysis of Distributed Dataflows [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5kPd59v0U0
======
utaal
Link to the (open access) paper:
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi18/presentation/hoffma...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi18/presentation/hoffmann)

------
ibly31
Oh man, what an unfortunate name. Is this intentional?

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snail+trails](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snail+trails)

